# Mtani & Rudy's babies thread!



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi everyone. Just thought I would let you all know that Mtani gave birth yesterday morning to 4 brown spotted babies 2 girls & 2 boys. They look like they have fab contrast already & I am really excited about watching these babies develope!! Here is a couple of pics I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Cocobean (Dec 8, 2008)

Awww more babies!!!!!!!

Tonight must be the night for posting new babies.

They are adorable, big congratulations to the proud parents xxx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Yay!!! wondered where you were Char!

CONGRATULATIONS!! aren't they gorgeous already  xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you very much cocobean. Mum & Dad say thankies too!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

aww!!!! how cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> Yay!!! wondered where you were Char!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!! aren't they gorgeous already  xx


Awww thanks Lou xx Been having a hectic week hunni xx

Thankies for missing me xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Awww, they are adorable.

Huge congratulations to mum and dad and to auntie Char too !!!

They look stunning already, going to be some good ones there xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks Natasha

Awww thankies Hazel xx They look very promising don't they? Be lovely to watch them develope xx


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

They are truly beautiful - congratulations.

That tiny little pink nose - so sweet - bless 

Welcome to the world tiny furballs xxxx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww bless ya thanks Lumpy xxxx


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw gorgeous babies and 2 of each! love their markings

D x


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you dee xx


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations - They are looking very scrummy


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you Christina xx


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats on the beautiful bubbas


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you Suzanne Must be time for an update on your bubs!!


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

beat you too it.. sorry I know it has been a while.. been so sick but had to update them!!! lol


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Haha! I noticed LOL


----------



## MeezerMum (Dec 3, 2008)

What absolutely stunning babies!! I just love their colouring and Mum is beautiful too :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

That's such great news hun - congratulations!!!! They look absolutely gorgeous xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Stunning little babies, can't wait to watch them grow!!xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Ooooh, more babies! Lovely! Congratulations they look fantastic!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

To you Charms,and your beautiful queen on delivering safely these gorgeous kitts,really pleased for you both:thumbup::thumbup::001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Huge Congratulations!!!! 
Beautiful kitties Charmain!! Well done xx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations, they are beautiful. xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations,_


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!*

*they are gorgeous* :thumbup:


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

Well done to mummy.


----------



## moggy (Nov 12, 2008)

Really gorgeous, I'll look forward to seeing them develop in to beauties.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your lovely comments

I will keep you all updated as long as you don't mind


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

Sorry for the delay, not been around much.....










*Charmain, they are gorgeous *


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww thank you Wendy xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Thank you all so much for your lovely comments
> 
> I will keep you all updated as long as you don't mind


Eer that would be a thanks and are you mad woman of course we don't mind:


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow, they are absolutely gorgeous!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## UncleOllie (Nov 9, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww soooooooo sweeeeeet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww Congratulations, they are gorgeous.xxxxx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you Aud's mum, UncleOllie, & Fireblade for your lovely comments


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok here are some more pics of the bubbas at 2 days old. They are looking really good & I think they have really good potential


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

aw what complete cuties!!!

me thinks when they're older i'll be coming round with a large handbag  lol xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Wow Charmain, they are some stunning babies already. Their markings really stand out. 
Think i'll be following behind you Lou, hahaha*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Very Sweet.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Right Wendy & Lou looks like I'll have to keep my eye on you two!! xx

Seriously tho thank you for the lovely comments they mean alot xx

Thank you BW for your sweet comment


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi everyone some new pics of bubs at 6 days. Westie took them today for me with her mums posh camera!! Hope you don't mind & hope you enjoy!!


----------



## missdaisy (Dec 13, 2008)

Utterly adorable babies, so many spots.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

AW they are gorgeous - very pretty!


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

They are gorgeous!!!!

going to be little stunners  xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you dee & Hazel xx I'm enjoying watching them develope at the moment & altho being a little biased I do think they will have some amazing coats!

Can't wait to see what they will look like in a couple of weeks! It's very exciting


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*They are just gorgeous Charmain. *


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow the markings on them kitties are stunning, really beautiful, keep the pictures coming,


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you so much Wendy & collie xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww there beautiful hun  their a credit to you  x*


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww thankies Lyn hun xx


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Wowee - that really does bring out the purrs - thanks for posting this adorable picture - a super baby fix. Ever so cute!!!! Lovely spotties.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you so much Rraa xx I just sometimes wander if people may think 'oh god here she goes again' 

Just hope everyone enjoys the pics as much as I enjoy having them Altho from the responses I'm sure that you all do!

You don't always know what others will think so I apologise if I have been a pain


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

your not a pain ,we love baby pics, keep them coming,xxxxxxx...........


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Aww fantastic piccys!!
Well done Mtani...
Keep us updated with piccys hun!! xxx


----------



## loppkim (Dec 16, 2008)

great news well done u


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

They are sooo gorgeous! If they were mine I think I'd just be sitting and looking at them all day and get nothing else done!

Post lots and lots of pics - it is lovely to see how they grow

xx


----------



## Fiona01 (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh they are soooooo cute! Congrats


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you collie glad I'm not a pain lol & you are enjoying the pics

Thank you so much Katie&Riley, Kim, & Fiona for your lovely comments

Haha Lou xx Yes they are such timewasters but so wonderful to watch I agree! xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello peeps!

Ok here are some pics from today. The kittens are now 2 weeks old eyes open, interacting with each other & are looking fab altho being a tad biased lol Hope you enjoy the new pics


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Very sweet


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Hello peeps!
> 
> Ok here are some pics from today. The kittens are now 2 weeks old eyes open, interacting with each other & are looking fab altho being a tad biased lol Hope you enjoy the new pics


Charmaine, just seen this, they are simply gawggggggeous! are they all brown spotty? C.x. :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

They are fab!:thumbup1:

Are you keeping one?


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you Suzanne, Chrissy & Jen 

Yes Chrissy they are all brown spotted. It's just that 2 of them look cooler coloured at the moment but then dad was very black on white when born until he was about 8 weeks old & then he get the brown colouring allbeit that it's not as rufus as some Bengals!

They are def not silvers as one of the parents would have to be silver for there to be a silver bub as silver can't be carried! Hope that makes it a bit clearer for you altho I can understand why you asked hun xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> They are fab!:thumbup1:
> 
> Are you keeping one?


So sorry Jen forgot to answer your question I am swaying towards the cooler coloured girl to keep as I think she might be a nice match to our Gogees boy colour wise. Not completely made my mind up yet but I am enjoying watching them mature at the mo!

Glad you liked the pics hunni xx


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Just *had* to visit this thread again to get another "kitten fix"  ... and my o my, that was a good idea!

Your little ones appear to be growing fast - ever so cute and just the thing to cheer people up. 

Abooksiam, you're far too modest, thinking we'd be saying


Abooksiam said:


> 'oh god here she goes again'


Please don't worry - especially on a place like this. I mean to say, "do we enjoy seeing kitten pictures on the PetForums Cat Forum?" = "Is the pope Catholic?"


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww thank you Rraa  I'm glad they cheered you up & you got your kitten fix!!

I just don't want to be a pain posting pics if that makes sense but glad you don't mind!!

All your comments really mean alot so thank you


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Hiya peeps hope everyone has had a great Crimbo xx

Here are some pics of the bubbas taken on Boxing day with Westies new Crimbo pressie.....Canon SLR camera!! They are now 23 days old but 19 days in pics. I will post a couple of group pics then individuals. I hope you all enjoy!!



















Boy 1


















Girl 1


















Girl 2 Maybe staying here as a potential queen


















Boy 2


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Ooops forgot one!!

Boy 2


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

my daughter just saw these and said 'awwww, little leopards!' -very gorgeous


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww bless her xx Thank you spid


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

:drool::drool::drool: congratulations! such lovely babies


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you so much Sphynxskin


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Awwwww.....they are lovely little bubas


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks nicki


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

can't believe i missed the updated pics - aren't they just so scrummy!! x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow havent they grown, just gorgeous you must be so proud of them, beautiful, thanks for updating us, .........


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you Lou & collie xx Yes I am very proud of them they are sooooo cute! They were 4 weeks old yesterday & Girl 1 tried some food awwww bless her! Only one mind you but hey it's a start!! LOL:lol:


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

As expected, they are turning into a real stuning litter 

You must be really proud of them xxx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Hazel,

That is a really lovely thing for you to say, thank you ever so much xx

Pssssssst fancy coming round for a photoshoot!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello everyone here are some updated pics of the babies that were taken on New Years Day. I hope you enjoy! The bubs are growing well all eating solids now & are currently 33 days old. In the pics they are 25 days old

Boy 1



























Girl 1



























Girl 2



























Boy 2


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

oh aren't they adorable hunny!! xx you must be very proud  xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

They are all just beautiful - looking forward to seeing them as they grow

Lou
X


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

They are so sweet. lovely patterns.

Izzie


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Hazel,
> 
> That is a really lovely thing for you to say, thank you ever so much xx
> 
> Pssssssst fancy coming round for a photoshoot!!:lol::lol:


They are looking more and more gorgeous every time!!!!

No I daren't come for a photoshoot as I might go home with a pocket full of bengals!!!

They are truley stunning bubbas, a real credit to you xx


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

wow they are stunning! so cute!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They're growing up so quickly! They are absolutely stunning Charmain! Such lovely pictures of them too.:thumbup:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you Lou xx I am a very proud 2nd mummy lol xx

Thanks fluffycoonz Lou xx Bless ya xx

Thank you so much again Hazel, pocket full of Bengals lmao xxxx

Thankies Lynn, Westies SLR camera certainly makes a difference in the pics even with their fuzzies now lol xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey guys, sorry not been on for a while but thought now that I have some time on my hands would post some pics of the bubbas, taken on 18th Feb. Hope you enjoy them!!

Boy 1 Merlin


















Boy 2 Arthur


















Girl 1 Kiyoko


















Girl 2 Gwen


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow they're beautiful. Love the first pic


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you RFTD!!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Hya again 

Loving Merlin - they are all gorgeous tho!
D x


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

aww they are stunners!! mum must be proud!

post piccies so we can watch them grow!!!  

Xx <3


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

They are gorgeous Char, I see they are all spoken for too - that it nice to know they already have lovely new slaves to train!!!

How old are they now?

xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you dee xx Thank you ullah lol! 

Awwww thank you Hazel xx They are 12 weeks old today!!

Lol @ slaves, yes really nice as a couple who homed a kitten from my last litter Kiyomi, not sure if you remember her? have adopted girl 1 Kiyoko to keep with the theme & will have her half sister for a playmate! so I am really happy


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Not long to go now then xx 
Have you any more litters due or am I going to finally meet you at a show anytime soon? xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

No Hazel nothing due just yet!! xx

Well I did the TICA show 14-15 Feb & I am booked in for the TICA show 7-8 March & the Swanley! So if you are at any of the above 2 would love to meet up with you Hazel xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Yes we are doing the TICA 7th & 8th March and we are taking all they fluffly bundles so you can meet the whole family!!!!

Will be nice to finally put a face to the name xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Woop Woop!! Fantastic Hazel xx Will 'see' you next weekend then! xx I look forward to it! xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh wow 12 weeks old already!! It doesn't seem five minutes since they were born. They all look gorgeous Char and I'm glad you've found homes for them all. I love Arthur - he looks like trouble! I'll bet mum's ready for them to go! Good luck at the TICA show next weekend.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwww thank you so much Lynn xx Yes Arthur is def the boldest out of the litter, & they are all such lovebugs!! Mum has certainly had enough Lynn, infact she comes when they call but then hisses & bats them, poor little monkey's!!

Thank you for your well wishes for the show, it's only my second ever TICA so fingers crossed for some great results again!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey guys,

Just thought I would let you know that, Merlin, Kiyoko, & Arthur are now all settled in their new homes I was very sad to see them go, but I get regular updates & they have taken to their new families wonderfully!

I still have Gwen here, as she isn't going til the beginning of May so thought I would pop some pics up of her! Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I know nothing about bengals but she is stunning! Beautiful coat! xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww thank you Dozymoo! Glad you enjoyed the pics!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

You're welcome. I always enjoy pics. And I never cease to be amazed by the variety of colours, patterns and shapes kittys come in. Your girl really is quite lovely! xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww love that last picci stunning!

The time goes so quick doesnt it  Mine are 6 weeks this wed & I dunno where it has all gone there be leaving the nest soon!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you TB

It most definitely does  too quick I think. 

Awww you still have some time left with them, make the most of it I say!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I know! I do! I never leave there I fall alseep in that room and they all snuggle up to me! :aureola:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She's growing into a beautiful young lady . Her coat pattern is gorgeous - is that what you call 'rosettes'? Sorry not very up on Bengals


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you Lynn

Yes she has rosettes you are right Lynn, but because of her cooler colouring they will take longer to open up. That means the middle colour of them will take a bit longer but imo the contrast will hold. Hope that made sense to you!:lol:


----------

